# Commission Sales and Pricing advice



## coaster16 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello, I am attempting to establish a small commissions-based portrait drawing business and am building up my portfolio with sample work. I am having a very hard time deciding on a fair price point for my skills, and whether or not to offer options with regards to frames/not frames or whether to just make a simple 'you get the portrait and the frame included' and leave it at that. 

I've attached a sample of a recent work I've done, fully framed. It is a 11'' by 14'' portrait. What range do you think is acceptable for pricing? I know it's hard to answer but I'd value some sample opinions to get me started. Thanks so much.


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

I think your work is good enough... but the price mostly depends on the buyers purse, so the big question which kind of people you aiming with your "service"?


----------

